# smell from space heater



## ynskalad (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi everyone. I hope you will be able to help me with my new Eurohobby 15 space heater. I bought it about 2weeks ago brand new and connected it to butane gas bottle first. There wasn't enough gas going to the heater, so I changed it to propane (11kg bottle). I used the original regulator which came with the heater.

It looked ok, but there was a little bit of stink like from the car exhaust. I thought because it was new, it needed running for a while and everything should be fine. After approx 10 hours running it's even worst. It smells terribly, but there's no visible smoke. The flame is mixed - blue with the normal colour of flame. It smells, like it's not burning properly. Please advise. Many thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would NOT use this in enclosed spaces! 

Truthfully, I'd take it back if it's not working properly. You should have an almost invisible blue flame for this kind of heater. A small of any kind after that long a run-time is a cause for concern.


----------



## Mackenziewoodwor (Mar 2, 2010)

Going from butane to propane is not a good change without checking the burner requirements. Each ususally has it's own spec and shold not be used interchangeably which you are seeing as a mixed flame result. The fact that you felt the regulator was not delivering enough gas should be checked first.
Please be aware the carbon monoxide poisoning is a serious issue and is a result of incomplete combution.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

The first question I have is - What type of gas is the heater designed to use? The second question I have is - Are you using the correct type of gas for the heater's regulator and orifice? 

You may have a regulator dedicated for use with one type of gas, but are trying to use it with a different type. Regardless of what type of gas the heater is designed to use, if you change the type of gas the heater is designed to use you most likely must change both the regulator and the orifice to properly regulate and deliver the gas being used. For what it's worth butane gas produces about 12% more energy than propane gas. 

Be careful............


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

For what its worth,over here in the UK these heaters run on Propane gas ...I would have thought that any running in smells should have gone after 10 hours running ...any chance you could try a different regulator or take the one back for testing that you are using ? you really should be careful with this sort of stuff (gas) there should no real noticeable smell by now and the flame should only be blue ....anything else you have incomplete combustion,hence the smell .....


----------

